# Salisbury police chief placed on leave



## Rock

*Salisbury police chief placed on leave*

December 7, 2010

SALISBURY, Mass.-A Massachusetts police chief has been placed on paid administrative leave while the town investigates allegations that he is involved in criminal activities. Salisbury Town Manager Neil Harrington tells The Newburyport Daily News that Chief David L'Esperance was placed on leave Monday.

Harrington did not divulge the nature of the allegations or name their source.

Lt. Kevin Sullivan was appointed acting police chief in L'Esperance's absence.

Harrington says he will appoint an outside investigator to review the allegations.

L'Esperance, who lives in Seabrook, N.H., could not be reached for comment by the newspaper.

He has been chief since April 2006 after 20 years in the West Newbury department.

------

Information from: The Daily News of Newburyport, Home NewburyportNews.com, Newburyport, MA


----------



## Guest

WTF. He seemed like a really good chief. I always heard or saw him out with his guys on the busy nights. He has assisted his patrols and troopers numerous times. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Rock

He's a great guy. Hope the "criminal activity" is bogus. He's great for moral and the community up there. He mended fences with MSP and things were going well.


----------



## Usa8235

watch the "criminal activity" be something like buying those weekly football cards


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Rumours are flyin'...hope theyre not even close


----------



## SinePari

Wish I could be employed in MA and live in NH...


----------



## Sundance

Hearing some serious stuff on this dude. Any signs this guy was bad news from the start?


----------



## A133

Sundance said:


> Hearing some serious stuff on this dude. Any signs this guy was bad news from the start?


No signs that i saw...I worked with him on a couple of major drug cases back when he was a detective with The NPD assigned to the (I think) Essex County DTF. Was a great guy. Well liked on and off the job; solid detective who always pulled his weight. It's hard to be shocked by anything these days, but if there's any truth to this, it's real close to shocking.


----------



## Hush

Dont give the 1 post newly registered asshats anything resembling an actual response. You want some dirt, pay up and go green....then you might get a semi-decent answer. Pay to play, Jimmy Olsen.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper




----------



## 263FPD

Let this thing play itself out before feeding in to the frenzy in one way or another. There is enough shit-slinging on the outside, we as LE don't need to add to it. Not that there was even one negative comment thus far, but we all know that there are potential trolls out there who are Googling this Chief as we speak. I really don't want them here to smear this man before there is cause to do it.


----------



## niteowl1970

263FPD said:


> Let this thing play itself out before feeding in to the frenzy in one way or another. There is enough shit-slinging on the outside, we as LE don't need to add to it. Not that there was even one negative comment thus far, but we all know that there are potential trolls out there who are Googling this Chief as we speak. I really don't want them here to smear this man before there is cause to do it.


I'm just waiting for a red member to post some rant about how he has all kind of insider info and starts spreading BS in here.


----------



## cc3915

Let's just wait for this to play out on it's own. And Sundance, if you have "inside info", please keep it to yourself.


----------



## kwflatbed

SALISBURY
*Police chief, subject of inquiry, resigns*

January 20, 2011

Salisbury Police Chief David L'Esperance submitted his resignation Tuesday just before he was to be interviewed by an outside investigator hired by the town. Town Manager Neil Harrington put L'Esperance on paid administrative leave early last month, but has not divulged the allegations against him or named their source. L'Esperance, 50, told The Newburyport Daily News that his resignation essentially ends his law enforcement career, but he did not comment on the nature of the allegations. Harrington said the town's investigation continues.

Police chief, subject of inquiry, resigns - The Boston Globe


----------



## 263FPD

Wow Boston Globe, what a non-story that was. That is some great investigative reporting. I must say that I have read that article and walked away learning absolutely nothing. By the way, you guys forgot to mention how much money the ex chief earned last year of his career.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Former Salisbury police chief in drug and sex scandal*

BOSTON -- The former police chief of 
Salisbury is at the center of a sex and 
drug scandal, and that's just the beginning.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Oh I think this is gonna be huge mess! I really hope its not as reported but Im not holding out much hope. If it proves to be trueI hope they hang him and anyone connected with him criminally out to dry.:stomp:


----------



## OfficerObie59

> The report says 50-year-old L'Esperance offered money and drugs in exchange for sex with three different woman, that he stole from crimes scenes, pocketing money and property, and that he interfered with justice. He ordered officers in his department to release suspects and alter police reports to protect his so-called friends while asking prosecutors to do the same.


F*ckin' oops.



> The town will now forward the report to the prosecutor's office to see if they want to go after the former chief criminally.


I wonder how that will end.

Yeah, not good. Sounds like this might be Stoughton 2.0


----------



## Rock

This is one big bag of suck.


----------



## Guest

Unbelievable. I would hope its not true, but obviously something happened. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## 263FPD

> The report says 50-year-old L'Esperance offered money and drugs in exchange for sex with three different _*woman*_, that he stole from crimes scenes, pocketing money and property, and that he interfered with justice. He ordered officers in his department to release suspects and alter police reports to protect his so-called friends while asking prosecutors to do the same.


Three different *woman *??? That he stole frome crime scenes???

I don't understand... He stole three different Wom*en *from crime scenes??

You know, I am not some freaking literary genious, but who edits this shit?


----------



## flintlockglock

Rock said:


> *Salisbury police chief placed on leave*
> 
> December 7, 2010
> 
> SALISBURY, Mass.-A Massachusetts police chief has been placed on paid administrative leave while the town investigates allegations that he is involved in criminal activities. Salisbury Town Manager Neil Harrington tells The Newburyport Daily News that Chief David L'Esperance was placed on leave Monday.
> 
> Harrington did not divulge the nature of the allegations or name their source.
> 
> Lt. Kevin Sullivan was appointed acting police chief in L'Esperance's absence.
> 
> Harrington says he will appoint an outside investigator to review the allegations.
> 
> L'Esperance, who lives in Seabrook, N.H., could not be reached for comment by the newspaper.
> 
> He has been chief since April 2006 after 20 years in the West Newbury department.
> 
> ------
> 
> Information from: The Daily News of Newburyport, Home NewburyportNews.com, Newburyport, MA


It's sad that this happened to the Salisbury department, they were very good to my friends when there was vandalism, stolen property and threatening messages left at their communal gathering spot. Of course you never hear about THAT on the news.


----------



## j809

If its true hang his ass hard


----------



## Nuke_TRT

All I can say is wow, just wow. 

Investigative Report


----------



## niteowl1970

Nuke_TRT said:


> All I can say is wow, just wow.


Wow is right... 31 pages of dysfunction.


----------



## HuskyH-2

niteowl1970 said:


> Wow is right... 31 pages of dysfunction.


Some of this shit could have been in The Departed.

---------- Post added at 04:13 ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 ----------

*what a smooth operator*

........ she stated he was "uncomrforatbly close" so she held her hand out to shake his hand. *She stated that he refused his handshake and gave her a hug stating "No friends- give hugs".*


----------



## Rock

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTRFvZ_Cp4"]YouTube - Tommy Boy - Brothers Gotta Hug[/nomedia]

Gotta hug!


----------



## Sundance

Hush said:


> Dont give the 1 post newly registered asshats anything resembling an actual response. You want some dirt, pay up and go green....then you might get a semi-decent answer. Pay to play, Jimmy Olsen.


I have to admit, I don't really know my way around this site, and haven't put in the time to figure it out, so I might be posting this in the wrong place or way.

I do like this site but haven't been signing in to post, just reading the various stories and other's posts. Today I got an email (from this site) about this Chief that had been placed on leave. Coakley pledges crackdown on corruption, fraud | SOSMass The link it provided had a link where you could read the report on this guy, and I could not believe what I was reading.

Is there a place on this site where that report or the situation is being discussed? Should be cause nothing could be more damning then this story, and you have to feel for those who worked under this wacko and discuss how others would handle this.


----------



## cc3915

*Former chief returns to law practice*

Nearly four months after resigning as Salisbury police chief, David L'Esperance has returned to the public arena to practice law.

According to the state Board of Bar Overseers' website, L'Esperance is operating out of a law practice in Lynn. A call to the phone number listed on the site reached a recording identifying the number as belonging to L'Esperance's law practice. L'Esperance did not return a call yesterday afternoon.

The Bar Overseers' website lists L'Esperance's status as an attorney as "Active," with a practice located at 15 Johnson St. in Lynn.

Former chief returns to law practice Merrimack Valley EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## kwflatbed

*Embattled ex-top cop eyes $70G pension*

*By Chris Cassidy
*Friday, May 27, 2011 -

The former Salisbury police chief accused of trading drugs and money for sex with criminals and addicts has filed for a pension that could pay him nearly $70,000 a year, the Herald has learned.
David L'Esperance, 50, resigned as the town's top cop in the middle of an independent investigation that concluded he "undermined the public trust" and "discredited himself and the police service."
But L'Esperance has submitted paperwork to the Essex Regional Retirement System to claim an annual $68,957 pension, which his attorney claims is well-deserved.

Full Story:
Embattled ex-top cop eyes $70G pension - BostonHerald.com


----------



## 7costanza

Not a chance he will get his pension.


----------



## cc3915

*Warrants issued for ex-top cop*

SALISBURY - Warrants were issued yesterday for the arrest of former Salisbury police chief David L'Esperance on felony larceny charges related to thefts during his four-year tenure at the Salisbury Police Department.
L'Esperance, 51, formerly of Seabrook, now of Lynn, is charged in the warrants with two felony counts of larceny of property worth more than $250 and two misdemeanor counts of larceny of property worth less than $250.
According to court documents, one felony larceny count and both misdemeanor larceny counts relate to L'Esperance stealing items from two different crime scenes. 
The arrest warrants - issued in Newburyport District Court from charges brought by Salisbury police - stem from information unearthed during two extensive investigations into the Police Department conducted by former Salem police Chief Robert St. Pierre, Salisbury Town Manager Neil Harrington said.

Warrants issued for ex-top cop » Merrimack Valley » EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## cc3915

*L'Esperance surrenders to police*

SALISBURY - Former Salisbury police Chief David L'Esperance surrendered himself at Salisbury police station Saturday morning after warrants for his arrest were issued on larceny charges brought by the police force he once led.
According to Town Manager Neil Harrington, it was mid-morning when L'Esperance appeared alone at the police station at Salisbury Beach.
"He turned himself in at about 10 a.m. today," Harrington said on Saturday. "He was booked by Chief (Richard) Merrill and Detective (Steven) Sforza."
L'Esperance, a former Seabrook resident now living in Lynn, was released on personal recognizance bail following his arrest and booking. He will be arraigned Monday at Newburyport District Court.

L'Esperance surrenders to police » Latest News » EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## Rock

Why are they issuing warrants for these charges? Seems to me they're breaking his balls a little bit. They know where he is (they obviously know WHO he is) so why not just summons him in for the charges?


----------



## j809

Disagree, guy is a crook, a thief and should be punished all the way. What would happen in your PD if you stole items from someone's house?


----------



## Guest

j809 said:


> Disagree, guy is a crook, a thief and should be punished all the way. What would happen in your PD if you stole items from someone's house?


I agree with Rock....unless it's a felony or violent misdemeanor or the person has a history of defaults, I file for hearings as much as I possibly can. I'm never going to see the inside of a courtroom either way, it makes life easier for the desk sergeant & wagon crew, and that's $40 less towards the clerk-magistrate's retirement fund.


----------



## j809

This guy deserved to get locked up


----------



## Rock

But he didn't really get "locked up". He turned himself in when he found out about the warrants.


----------



## j809

Probably got booked and processed and handcuffed to court


----------



## Rock

Doubt it. Probobly got booked and bailed to court.


----------



## frapmpd24

After he gets the predictable CWOF with court costs from the courts, or maybe a little something extra because he was a public official, I am sure the Board of Bar Overseers will be lying in wait. Kiss that law license goodbye. 

If a quarter of the stuff in that report is true, then I think most would agree that's way out of bounds and he deserves to be held accountable. Unfortunately there are always decent officers that remain that the public and suck media view as just as unethical as the member of the department who was caught. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radin

Hush said:


> Dont give the 1 post newly registered asshats anything resembling an actual response. You want some dirt, pay up and go green....then you might get a semi-decent answer. Pay to play, Jimmy Olsen.


 Says the man with some 2k posts and a rep power of 381.... really big E-cock their warrior. Lets say a new supporter joined with a informed answer? Guess their just a asshat hu? The never ending wisdom of a police officer never seizes to amaze me. Hopefully the guy ends up okay though. Sounds like someones just trying to ruffle his career, probably a friend of someone he locked up =(.


----------



## Guest

Rock said:


> Doubt it. Probobly got booked and bailed to court.


I don't know how other courts work, but with QDC if we arrest someone during court hours and it's before a certain time (usually 1-2pm), they have to be transported to court for arraignment. If they've stopped accepting prisoners for the day, the arrestee has to wait for a CM to come bail him, usually after court closes (4pm).


----------



## j809

Same here Delta


----------



## cc3915

*L'Esperance pleads not guilty*

NEWBURYPORT - For decades, he stood on the other side of criminal complaints, bringing charges against defendants.
But yesterday, former Salisbury police Chief David L'Esperance, a 27-year veteran police officer and attorney, was the one facing charges as he stood to be arraigned on four larceny counts brought by the police department he headed for four years.
L'Esperance, 51, a former Seabrook resident now living in Lynn, was officially charged at Newburyport District Court with two felony counts of larceny of property worth more than $250 and two misdemeanor counts of larceny of property worth less than $250.
While seated in the courtroom awaiting his arraignment, L'Esperance was overheard telling a friend who stopped to talk that he had spent time in prayer during his recent difficulties.

L'Esperance pleads not guilty » Merrimack Valley » EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## cc3915

*ex-chief's trial begins*

CHELSEA - Yesterday at Chelsea District Court, former Salisbury police chief and lawyer David L'Esperance sat in a courtroom not as an officer of the court, but instead as the defendant in a trial, facing theft charges brought against him by the police department he led for four years.
The trial continues today, with at least four more witnesses to testify in the jury-waived trial before Chelsea District Judge Benjamin Barnes, who will ultimately decide the case.
A number of Salisbury officials took the stand to testify, including police officer Mike Alder, Detective Sgt. Anthony King, Town Manager Neil Harrington and fire Chief Rick Souliotis.

http://www.newburyportnews.com/local/x318745340/ex-chiefs-trial-begins


----------



## Nuke_TRT

CHELSEA --- Retired Salisbury police chief David L'Esperance walked out of Courtroom 5 at Chelsea District Court a free man at 1 p.m. today, after being found not-guilty of all the charges brought against him by the police department he led for four years.

Chelsea District Court Judge Benjamin Barnes took less than an hour to make his decisions on the six theft charges L'Esperance faced, which included five felonies,three of which related to the alleged theft of motor vehicles during his tenure as chief. The one and a half day trial brought a number of Salisbury town officials to testify, including Town Manager Neil Harrington, Fire Chief Rick Souliotis and two of Salisbury's police officers.

The case was tried in Suffolk County's Chelsea District Court after it was transferred out of Essex County to avoid any conflict of interest, since L'Esperance was a police chief in the country for more than 20 years.

Full Article


----------



## Meat Eater

He junked a piece of shit 2001 Dodge pick-up truck with 383,000 miles on it and is being charged with a felony! Woo they are trying real hard to screw this guy. If he's found not guilty he's going to make money in his law suit.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Who's wife did he friend on Facebook? WOW...


----------



## Meat Eater

Just heard a while ago he was found not guilty by a judge. I hope the perp walk was worth the money they are going to be shelling out to him. I'm sure the law suit will be filed by Monday afternoon. Some times it's better to just let it go!


----------



## csauce777

Unfortunately, aside from a nuisance settlement, I don't see a big payoff. The court obviously found probable cause for the charges. So less a civil rights violation, I'm not sure what he'd legitimately sue for and expect a big payoff.


----------



## Macop

BxDetSgt said:


> Who's wife did he friend on Facebook? WOW...


is that some kind of conspiracy?


----------



## FAPD

j809 said:


> This guy deserved to get locked up


Disagree, guy is a crook, a thief and should be punished all the way. What would happen in your PD if you stole items from someone's house

OUCH!!!!


----------



## j809

Isn't that what I said brother? Deserved to go away.


----------



## Macop

Well your both wrong cause he was vindicated. Is there something personal there?


----------



## Rock

Vindicated? Lets not be hypocritical here. I'm glad he wasn't convicted. The charges were dismissed but we all know that doesn't mean he didn't do it.


----------



## Macop

True, Yimmy is just mad cause the chief kicked his ass and stole his wife, lol.


----------



## mpd61

Macop said:


> True, Yimmy is just mad cause the chief kicked his ass and stole his wife and Yimmy is an angry beaver by nature, lol.


FIFY Buddy! (and you know it's true)


----------

